# Af Uncoupler Info



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just came back from a small local train show/open house where I picked up two AF powered uncouplers with buttons for cheap money. They are in a box marked #706, but what I can find out with my limited research experience is that they are #26752. I guess they are referred to as "doghouse." The boxes are marked 1957, but if they are #26752, I would assume they are later than 1957. Anyone on the forum have any info?? The "doghouse" style which I have, seem to be more valuable than the #706 that is on the box??? It is obvious the box does not match what I have.
Thank you.

Fred


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The 706 was made from 1947-56.. The 26752 was made from 1957-58, and then from 1960-1961...Neither is rare, and prices are usually about $2-$3 bucks apiece.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*AF Uncoupler*

Thank you for the reply. I paid $2.00 a piece. They had two, with the box, the uncoupler, and the button marked "American Flyer Uncoupler." The price seemed fair, so I bought the two he had. I am about ready to set up the layout for the season, so I need to do more wiring and find a spot. 

Fred


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I paid $2.00 a piece. They had two, with the box, the uncoupler, and the button marked "American Flyer Uncoupler." The price seemed fair, so I bought the two he had. I am about ready to set up the layout for the season, so I need to do more wiring and find a spot.
> 
> Fred


Wow, that was a good guess on my part, wasn't it,lol!! I've seen couplers go for a buck apiece, as many as you wanted.. I used to use mine when I was a kid as a diesel horn!!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've got 2 706 uncouplers that I would love to find a home for. I model HO so there's no need for me to have them, for sure. 
Neither one of them has a controller but one is hardwired from the factory and the other one has binding posts.
I'd ship them to anybody in the US for a $5 bill.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

time warp said:


> I've got 2 706 uncouplers that I would love to find a home for. I model HO so there's no need for me to have them, for sure.
> Neither one of them has a controller but one is hardwired from the factory and the other one has binding posts.
> I'd ship them to anybody in the US for a $5 bill.


I would just throw them in a large lot of stuff and post them on ebay. There's like 10 ga-zillion of these things out there,lol.. I myself have about a dozen, and I don't even use them..


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I figured as much.
I'll throw them in my "rare" pile along with the plastic Marx 666's and the ubiquitous Tyco Santa Fe cabooses! :laugh:


----------

